# New TT??



## litespeed65 (Nov 8, 2006)

Geneva motor show is in March though...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QW5xfIrrEY


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Could be anything.

TT, S1, S3 Cabrio, Q7.


----------



## litespeed65 (Nov 8, 2006)

S3 Cabrio though, Really?
This sounds a bit more interesting, not just another version of an already launched car. S1 was scheduled to launch at the Geneva show.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

litespeed65 said:


> S3 Cabrio though, Really?
> This sounds a bit more interesting, not just another version of an already launched car. S1 was scheduled to launch at the Geneva show.


Why Not. ?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

litespeed65 said:


> S3 Cabrio though, Really?
> This sounds a bit more interesting, not just another version of an already launched car. S1 was scheduled to launch at the Geneva show.


On 12-2-2014 Audi will show the world the Audi S1 and S3 Cabrio.
Further that truck is in South Africa, so good weather now.
So i say the S3 Cabrio is in there. 

The New TT will be schowed at LeMans.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

R5T said:


> On 12-2-2014 Audi will show the world the Audi S1 and S3 Cabrio.
> Further that truck is in South Africa, so good weather now.
> *So i say the S3 Cabrio is in there.*
> 
> The New TT will be schowed at LeMans.


That would seem to not be the case.

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...-Sale-Date&p=84827148&viewfull=1#post84827148


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Dan Halen said:


> That would seem to not be the case.
> 
> http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...-Sale-Date&p=84827148&viewfull=1#post84827148


Nope S1 is in there.


----------

